# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى مساعدة :  طلب تعريب olipad smart OP007 olivetti

## عاتكة

السلام عليكم 
لدي مشكلة في قراءة اللغة العربية في متصفح  olipad smart 007 olivetti وكذلك الرسائل تظهر العربية متقطعة وفارق بين الحروف فنظام الاندرويد 2.2.2 اتمنى ايجاد حل لظهور اللغة العربية لقراءتها وكتابتها وشكرا من يساعدني الله يحفظكم من كل شر .... تحياتي

----------


## عاتكة

*اتمنى من الاخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي شكرا*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

للأسف لايوجد تعريب كامل حتى الان

----------

